
Science Begins to Suggests Video Games Can Replace the Outdoors - joegahona
https://www.outsideonline.com/2403017/video-games-outdoors-addiction-rehab
======
gdubs
There was some interesting research in the book, “The Distracted Mind”, which
showed that looking at nature could help relieve a distracted mental state —
and that looking at pictures of nature could offer similar restorative
benefits.

I know for me, personally, that few things come close to sitting under a tree
at the park when I’m feeling drained.

